# Scarbelly's Caprese



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2012)

We got hooked on Caprese Salad when we made a visit to Gary(Scarbelly) and Kathy's(Mrs. Scarbelly) house last year, and been hooked ever since.

Though this is not an extravagant smoke, it did remind me of my good friend Gary

Thanks For Lookin'!!

Todd

SAMS Club Mozzarella Cheese Tied with Butcher's Twine













DSCF5044.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Tube Smoker Smoking in my Traeger Texas Clone













DSCF5031.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Fresh Mozzarella Patiently Waiting for Smoke













DSCF5035.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






4 Hours in the Smoker....OOPS!

Hope It's Not Ruined!!

Into the Fridge for a Day or 2 to Mellow













DSCF5043.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Finished Caprese.....AWESOME!













DSCF5047.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks awesome Todd. I know Gary would love to share that dish with you.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks great!!!!




~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2012)

First rate Todd.....


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful, Todd!

I'm sure Gary and Kathy are proud.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2012)

nice goin todd........gary is lovin' it..............


----------

